# Using someone elses reciever at my house?



## charmz (Sep 5, 2011)

My friend got the free HDDVR upgrade at install...but cancelled his DVR service after the first month 

I have DVR service active on my account so I gave him one of my HD recievers and took his HDDVR 

Both work fine at the two houses, however...I cannot record anything on his HDDVR @ my house

Is there anway around this?

H24 is the reciever type


----------



## blaqhauq (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't think you can get around it. That receiver is on a account that does not have dvr so it doesn't matter who uses it. Or where you use it. It's still on his account. Just like if he orders ppv on the box you gave him, you will get billed for it and vice versa.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

charmz said:


> My friend got the free HDDVR upgrade at install...but cancelled his DVR service after the first month
> 
> I have DVR service active on my account so I gave him one of my HD recievers and took his HDDVR
> 
> ...


As suggested=The Each receiver is Activated indepented of the main account setting- You need to return the HDDVR to your friend or you both need to call D* (be on the phone together) and swap then proper on your account.

Or-Swqp them back and forget about it.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

His Terms of Service says that he has to maintain DVR service for 2 years after he got his install. DirecTV is going to want that box back and they may charge him $$$ for cancelling his service early.

Do you own that HD receiver? if it was a leased unit, I think you also violated the Terms of Service. 

You should swap the units back.


----------



## charmz (Sep 5, 2011)

oh damn...of well thought i could get a second DVR

you are talking about swapping...is there a way to swap receivers legit?...(both calling and saying we want to do so)


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

He isn't going to want to swap (and I don't believe there is a way to do this). When he signed up for HD DVR one month ago, he agreed to this from DirecTV(I edited out some parts):



> We do not charge an ECF if you decide to cancel your DVR Service or HD Access early, so long as you maintain the base level of programming. However, upon cancellation of DVR Service and/or HD Access, you are required to return the equipment used in connection with these services to DIRECTV... If you cease to be our customer (whether voluntarily or involuntarily), you must contact DIRECTV within 7 days of termination of your base level of programming to arrange for an equipment return kit or kits.... If we haven't received your equipment within 21 days of termination of your base level of programming, or if the equipment is returned in damaged condition, we will charge you $45 for each standard box, $175 for each DVR box, $125 for each HD box, *and $250 for each HD-DVR*, so please promptly attend to your equipment return.


You need to get him back his box so he can return it.

*Source Link*


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

charmz said:


> oh damn...of well thought i could get a second DVR
> 
> you are talking about swapping...is there a way to swap receivers legit?...(both calling and saying we want to do so)


 You can purchase a "owned HDDVR" on ebay(just check the RID number with D* before purchase) or a leased HDDVR form any online retailer like amazon or solidsignal.

Get your box back and return his to him ASAP


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

trh said:


> His Terms of Service says that he has to maintain DVR service for 2 years after he got his install. DirecTV is going to want that box back and they may charge him $$$ for cancelling his service early.
> 
> Do you own that HD receiver? if it was a leased unit, I think you also violated the Terms of Service.
> 
> You should swap the units back.


That's what I didn't understand. Unless the OP's friend owns the box, if he cancels service on a leased receiver after only one month, DIRECTV will assess an ETF and demand return of the box within about 20 days after the receipt of a return kit or they will charge him for the cost of the receiver as well.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Unless the OP's friend owns the box, if he cancels service on a leased receiver after only one month, DIRECTV will assess an ETF and demand return of the box within about 20 days after the receipt of a return kit or they will charge him for the cost of the receiver as well.


No EFT if he just cancels DVR service, but they do want the box back.
------------------------------------
And yes, I'm assuming that his box is leased and not owned because of the OP's original statement "My friend got the free HDDVR upgrade at install"


----------

